# Best Knot



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We use the Clinch Knot or at times the Palomar Knot of course with lots of spit. Never had either type fail.

What type of knots do most of you folks use/prefer??


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

None other than the IC. It is the only knot i ever use from 4# to 80# test and it never fails. The only other knot i use is while joining leader when flyfishing and i don't know what it's called. :|


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Improved clinch.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

For what? Line to leader? Line to hook? Leader to tippet? What line are we talking about? 

It gets complicated. Generally I use the IC to attach line to hook, and occasionally the Palomar knot for the same thing. For attaching line to leader, if both are mono or fluoro, I will use a surgeon's knot.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I mostly use the IC or the Trilene knot. When bait fishing with larger hooks, like for catfish, I'll snell the hook.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Uni-knot for everything - and I do men everything. Its a 100% knot when tied correctly and I've used it since I first read about it in 1975.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I like to go to this site to check out the latest and greatest.
I love the animation too.

http://www.animatedknots.com/knotlist.p ... dknots.com


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey! Thanks for the website on knots! That is great! Now I can be a knot-head too.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Big line, like for catfishing, I use the Palomar. Anything else, I tend to just do the IC. Its the one knot I've actually proven to myself I can tie in the dark.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Line to hook-IC.
Leader to tippet-blood knot
bigger-eyed hooks-Polomar


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Line to hook-IC.
> Leader to tippet-blood knot
> bigger-eyed hooks-Polomar


+1 Except surgeons loop for leader to tippet.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

You need to watch "Knot Wars"


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Packfish said:


> You need to watch "Knot Wars"


I've seen that. Problem is some of the knots are barely better but would take me 5x longer to tie. I'll stick with the ones I can tie very quickly and have worked well. Seams like alot of the contending knots require two passes through the hook eye. Wayyyy too much trouble!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > You need to watch "Knot Wars"
> ...


 Tougher than a Grannny ???????? Just kidding- I have watched Knot Wars and some of them I would need the video to watch why I tie them---------- it's on at 5:00 A.M. so the dog and I can watch it.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

the best knot is the one that YOU can tie correctly, quickly, and are willing to retie often.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

double loop improved clinch not for the ones i dont want to loose


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the knot website. That is the best I have seen.


----------



## sbs20ga (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks huntnbum. had (having) fun with the website on knots.
what i want to know now, from everybody,what about braided line?
love the stuff, castability , no strech etc. but after a while knots slip or come loose. 
i've heard the polamar is good. any other ideas?


----------

